

Independent Filmmakers Distribute on Their Own  - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/13/business/media/13independent.html?_r=1&hp

======
movix
"Mr. Gervasi, whose studio writing credits include “The Terminal, directed by
Steven Spielberg". Top marks for getting his, or any sort of movie made, but
he could hardly be described as an indy filmmaker in the true sense of the
word - an outsider creating their work without the backup, and especially the
contacts, from within the mainstream industry.

This does show how the movie industry is changing beyond the comprehension of
most people working within it. I say this after working in features production
for nearly 20 years.

